# "48: A White Mountain Documentary Film"



## Sherpa John (Jul 6, 2005)

I understand some of the folks on this message board also frequent VFTT. Seeing as I have never really been here, it's time I broaden my horizon for a great cause and hope the folks here at Alpinezone will be as welcoming as those over at VFTT. So.. with that said.. here goes.

From Team Sherpa's Press Release:

Team Sherpa, a non-profit group that organizes outdoor events to raise money for diabetes research, announces the release of 48, a DVD documentary that tracks Team Sherpa president John Lacroix’s adventures in climbing the 48 highest peaks in New Hampshire’s White Mountains. In tribute to his fiancée’s ongoing battle with Type 1 diabetes, Lacroix will donate 100% of proceeds from the film to the American Diabetes Association Research Foundation.

48 Peaks: The History
New Hampshire boasts a well-established hiking community. And within that community, a subset of hardcore hikers has set out to conquer the 48 toughest peaks in the White Mountains. In order to make it onto “the list,” initially established by a group of hikers in 1957, a mountain must rise at least 4000 feet above sea level and rise at least 200 feet from its col (low point) to the col of its highest neighbor. 

Hikers have been flocking to the White Mountains for "peak bagging" – ascending and descending each peak by foot, then checking it off the list – ever since. And almost 50 years later, more than 10,000 men and women worldwide have completed the list. Once the list is complete, hikers are eligible to apply for induction into the Four Thousand Footer Club, a volunteer-run organization supported by the Appalachian Mountain Club.


48, the DVD: Some Background
In the summer of 2004, 23-year-old hiker John Lacroix set out to finish the mission he’d begun in 1992. He wanted to complete the list. With 30 peaks to go, he decided to capture his incredible, emotional journey forever – he packed a small video camera to document each outing. By summer’s end, Lacroix had fulfilled his aspirations and completed the full 48. 

And now, Lacroix is bringing his adventure to the masses. 48, the first documentary film to detail the history of the Four Thousand Footer Club, and a full chronicle of Lacroix’s journey, will introduce audiences to the physical challenges, emotional highs and lows and unparalleled sense of victory involved in peak-bagging. Viewers will experience the incredible people, sights and sounds that Lacroix encountered during his journey. 


Pricing and Availability
Additional screenings of the film are being planned across the state of New Hampshire. DVD copies of 48 will be sold for $15 at all screenings of the film, as well as in various bookstores and AMC destinations across New Hampshire’s North County. 100% of proceeds from the film will be donated to diabetes research in honor of Lacroix’s fiancée, Sarah Chretien.

Chretien was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes when she was seven years old – and was told that a cure would be found by the time she turned 14. Now 22, Chretien has hiked 36 of the 48 peaks in New Hampshire. She and Lacroix were engaged atop the peak of the final mountain on his list of 48.

What’s Next for John Lacroix?
Now that he’s conquered the 48 peaks, Lacroix is already planning his next big feat. He wants tackle those peaks again – but this time, he has a need for speed.

In 2003, Vermont photographer and marathon runner Tim Seaver set a speed record for hiking/running the 48 peaks. In just three days, 15 hours and 51 minutes, Seaver ran 184 miles with 62,436 feet of elevation gained. That’s the equivalent of hiking Mount Everest twice – from sea level – then hiking another 4266 feet. It’s also comparable to hiking Mount Washington – ten times.

John Lacroix is setting out to beat Seaver’s record while becoming only the fourth person in history to attempt this incredibly challenging hike. He has his sights set on July 2006.

Lacroix is currently seeking corporate sponsors to help subsidize the cost of the gear that will be necessary to make this attempt at shattering the record a safe, efficient hiking experience. Beyond that, he’s also requesting pledges and charitable donations. 100% of the proceeds made through pledges and donations will be given to diabetes research. Through sales of his DVD and pledges for the record-breaking hike, Lacroix aspires to raise more than $48,000 for his cause.

Team Sherpa Online
For more information about Team Sherpa, John Lacroix and 48, please visit www.48movie.com. 

In February 2005, Lacroix also launched www.wildwhites.com, a more in-depth website that will have details about all of Lacroix’s upcoming adventures and fundraising efforts.

About Team Sherpa
Team Sherpa is a non-profit organization, passionate about raising funds towards diabetes research. Team Sherpa organizes and participates in various events including but not limited to, road races, mountain races, group hikes, marathons and ultra-marathons.

Since the January release of "48", over 500 DVD copies of the film have been sold. Team Sherpa has donated more than $4,000 to the American Diabetes Association Research Fund. DVD's are currently sold online and at AMC's Pinkham Notch and Highland Center. You can also find them at The Mountain Wanderer in Lincoln, NH and at Bondcliff Books in Littleton.

Thank you for your support and patience.... any questions or comments.. feel free to e-mail. SherpaJohn@mac.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool...thanks for the update and welcome to the boards!

I'm working on my 4000 footer list as well :wink:


----------

